# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Alimentacion de aves de Engorde

## limp21

me gustaria saber cual es mas conveniente comprar el alimento que viene todo junto o conseguirse por cantidad los alimentos por separado..!!
yo veo que venden el costal de 50k de maiz desgranado a 60 soles.. y tengo mi maquina moledora.. seria un ahorro que yo mismo lo muele.. !! alguien me da tips para ahorra!Temas similares: GALLINAS DE ENGORDE engorde de plátanos tipo inguiri VENTA DE ENGORDE VACUNO Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Socio para engorde de ganado

----------

